# Spilopleura or maculatus?



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

The fish is about 4" TL.

-PK


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like he has a clear band on the end of the tail...i would say spilo..He looks just like a mac i had but the tail says spilo to me, if that is a clear band I see.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks exactly like the Spilo I just gave away.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would say spilo


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I too would have to say spilo.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn those red eyes are awesome..nice fish.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

spilo


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well i can´t see the black ventral fin tips nor a humeral black spot so maybe you got Maculatus :nod: ...!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well i can´t see the black ventral fin tips nor a humeral black spot so maybe you got Maculatus :nod: ...!


 i agree.

Joe


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

LOOK JUST LIKE MY SPILO


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well i can´t see the black ventral fin tips nor a humeral black spot so maybe you got Maculatus :nod: ...!


If those features are unique to spilopleura (which I think it is - not 100% sure, though), then it seems pretty obvious: S. maculatus.

As far as I know, the clear terminal band is also present in maculatus at certain stages of its life, so that would not mean that much in this case...


----------

